# Used Big Green Egg.. Am I screwed?



## slydog75 (Feb 4, 2017)

20170129_151741.jpg



__ slydog75
__ Feb 4, 2017






I bought a used BGE off of Craigslist this week. I checked it over before turning over the cash, but when I got home I noticed the damage in the picture (taken from the outside down into the egg). Notice the large crack at 10 o'clock.   I'm not sure if I somehow missed this or if it happened during transport.  My question is, is the smoker still any good?

Also, I apologize if this isn't the correct forum, but I tried creating an account at the official BGE forums and for some reason I can't actually create any posts or even reply to existing ones.

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you join us!

I can't help with your question, but hopefully someone who can will be along shortly.

In the meantime would you swing by "Roll Call" & introduce yourself, so we can all welcome you to SMF!

Al


----------



## bbqwillie (Feb 5, 2017)

You can use JB Weld to repair it.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences. 

  Sorry to hear about your egg, Being made out of ceramics ( i believe) I am not sure what would do it. JB weld has always been a good fix it, But I don't know if it will bond and hold the heat???


----------



## slydog75 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks guys, I didn't even realize that the firebox could be removed.  I'll take it out and try JB Weld.


----------



## bbqwillie (Feb 6, 2017)

The BGE firebox also has a lifetime warranty. Take it by any authorized dealer and they'll exchange it for a new one if you don't want to fuss with the repair.


----------



## marctrees (Feb 6, 2017)

Slydog - check this photo of a new firebox - 

Does your crack look like that ??  Marc

http://biggreenegg.com/product/ceramic-fire-box/

https://www.google.com/search?q=big...EwjQiYzdkvzRAhWjxFQKHS72ARIQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1.38


----------



## marctrees (Feb 6, 2017)

But actually, looks like you have a hairline crack at 2:00 also.   Marc


----------



## marctrees (Feb 6, 2017)

BGE says warranty is for original purchaser only, but I'd still try them.

Otherwise, if you google "Big green egg firebox crack" you will see many examples, and some fix ideas.  

Let us know what happens.

Dang I LOVE the interweb.      Marc


----------



## marctrees (Feb 6, 2017)

J-B WELD can withstand a constant temperature of *500 °F*  (260 °C), and the maximum temperature threshold is approximately *600 °F*  (316 °C) for 10 minutes. J-B WELD can also be used inside a microwave oven, exposed to microwave radiation instead of infrared radiation (heat).

[h3]J-B Weld - Wikipedia[/h3]
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=jb+weld+heat+big+green+egg


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 6, 2017)

Good info to know on the JB weld guys, Thx for info.


----------



## slydog75 (Feb 6, 2017)

OK, so sounds like JB Weld is out if I want to use this for Pizza or searing steaks.  I'll see if the local BGE dealer will work with me.

Thanks guys.


----------



## slydog75 (Feb 6, 2017)

slydog75 said:


> OK, so sounds like JB Weld is out if I want to use this for Pizza or searing steaks.  I'll see if the local BGE dealer will work with me.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Or maybe not.  Just found this:  
withstands continous heat up to 2400F!


----------



## dward51 (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm not certain if it really matters about cracks (assuming the BGE warranty will not cover it).   From what I've read, there are a ton of people who keep on using them with no issues.  I even found this one extreme example of a cracked firebox that was still in regular use.  Photos of the firebox out of the egg and the pieced in place for use.  If this is still working, I don't think you have anything to worry about (this photo was on the BGE forum site).

I would put High Heat JB Weld on it and forget-a-bout-it.  Just hit it with a wire brush to clean the carbon off before applying the JB Weld.  Most big box stores don't stock the high heat version, but local hardware stores might have it.  If not, order online.













DSC_0174.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 6, 2017


















DSC_0175.jpg



__ dward51
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## bbqwillie (Feb 7, 2017)

That's the JB Weld I'm talking about. Should have been more specific. My local ACE usually has it on-hand.


----------

